# Nano Tank pics / video



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

the three fishies are just temporary, im aware that the tank is to small for them (or will be soon) so they will be replaced with something smaller in the future


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

if you have a laptop rotate it 90 degrees clockwise 

facebook video of the tank (i was hoping i could rotate it by uploading it to facebook but it wouldnt let me

http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v1/yf/r/wn29KX6UvhD.swf?v=10150134453122002&ev=0


----------

